# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  My Prohormone Review

## Gaspari1255

Lately there has been several questions about which PHs actually work and which plain suck. I have a lot of expierence with PHs because I was afraid to use the needle at first (probably not the only one).

Legit Superdrol Clones: M-Drol by CEL, Methyl-Vol by EST, S-Drol by Fastaction.

* I gained about 12-15 lbs on them and got a decent amount of strength. I used 30 mg ED for 4 weeks. My personal favorite clone is the Methyl-Vol by EST because it has some additional Nitric Oxide boost and it gave me crazy veins. These are generally used in bulking, but will also harden your muscles up. Superdrol NG is a bunch of junk and should not be used by anyone.

Legit Halodrol Clones: H-Drol by CEL, H-Drol by Fastaction.

* Not nearly as potent or powerful as Superdrol but did give decent gains. Strength did not go up that much but I had a much harder look to me. This would be a good choice for cutting and also a good choice for a first PH cycle. generally use between 50-75mg ED for 4 weeks.

Spawn by Myogenix: Epistane/Tren combination This is the only PH I could see myself using again. Gained a solid 15 lbs and the body fat went up very little. Strength went through the fcking roof. I got better strength gains off of Spawn then when I ran Test/Dianabol . This is the closest anyone is going to get without touching real AAS. It is really once kick ass OTC steroid .

Mass Tabs: I am undecided on this one. Gained a good amount of weight but it seemed like it was wet. I only used 1 capsule a day, which may be the reason for why I'm not a huge fan. My theory is, why not just use Spawn instead of this? 

3-AD/Trenadrol Stack: Biggest mistake of my life using this bs. My sex drive was shot, didn't gain any weight, strength went up very little, and the acne was outrageous. Stay away from these two.

* All of the above PH require a SERM for PCT such as Nolvadex or Clomid. Novedex XT, 6-oxo, and the other OTC junk is not going to be sufficent to run with any of these. Personally, I would take Milk Thistle with all of the products mentioned above to be on the safe side.

Hope this helps!

----------


## Dukkit

i miss M1T. lol

thanks for the info bro. i know alot of ppl are curious about these items.

----------


## Gaspari1255

M1T...I never tried that bad boy, heard so many good things about it. I missed out on that and Andro.

----------


## T_Own

yeah i'm surprised m1t isn't on there.. thats still a pretty solid list. did you try the original superdrol or halodrol ever? to compare the knock-offs to?

also, any thing with pheraplex? like the real one or any fake ones

----------


## Gaspari1255

Never tried the original SD or HD..I wish I could give a comparison but I cannot. And for Phera Plex..I have no personal expierence with it. I do know that it is a good idea for a first cycle, being that it is not as powerful as the other PHs mentioned. But for gain wise- I cannot shed any light.

----------


## T_Own

ahh ok. i was wondering cause a friend of mine is gonna start taking the original superdrol (this one guy has a huge supply of it) but its a little costly, especially compared to those clones you mentioned. would you think they are just as strong and a better deal especially with the much better value?

----------


## Gaspari1255

The way I look at it- they are great for your buck. I mean $25 for some decent gains, why the hell not?

----------


## Reed

Like or not superdrol is stronger than dbol thats for sure. I've done both and I'm dbol right now. No way it comes close to superdrol. Also read pheraplex is more anabolic then dbol as well. Just something to think about. Why pay 100 bucks for a months worth of dbol when you can pay 25 and get better gains with superdrol that are dry and lean???

----------


## Gaspari1255

The best comparison I have ever heard concerning Dbol and SD is this: Dbol is like an old fashion shot gun, spraying everywhere, hitting everything, including the target. SD is like a handgun, just hits the target...If ya got me

----------


## goose

Whats Trenadrol?


you can get m1T in the uk,not sure if they ship.....

----------


## Gaspari1255

Made by Kilo Sports...it blows.

----------


## goose

> Made by Kilo Sports...it blows.


U recall.

are any of the tren products are good you think?

----------


## Gaspari1255

Spawn (Epistane/Tren ) is awesome.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Is Spawn still available?

----------


## T_Own

> you can get m1T in the uk,not sure if they ship.....


i doubt it since its banned here. if you would go through the trouble to get a ph here why not just use the real stuff

----------


## goose

> i doubt it since its banned here. if you would go through the trouble to get a ph here why not just use the real stuff


very true,I agree less sides.

But Mg to mg M1T is the strongest aas out.

----------


## McFly

Is spawn illiegal say if i want to order online to AUS?

----------


## NewMuscle83

******, great info bro. I'm considering M-drol for my first PH cycle soon, but a few have advised against it, and recommended H-drol instead. I really don't want to spend upwards of $225 for H-drol, its support supps, and PCT, only to gain a couple of lbs and a little strength. Would you say M-drol for a first cycle is ok if done correctly? How about Spawn? Is that a good first cycle with better results than H-drol?

Thanks man.

----------


## Gaspari1255

> ******, great info bro. I'm considering M-drol for my first PH cycle soon, but a few have advised against it, and recommended H-drol instead. I really don't want to spend upwards of $225 for H-drol, its support supps, and PCT, only to gain a couple of lbs and a little strength. Would you say M-drol for a first cycle is ok if done correctly? How about Spawn? Is that a good first cycle with better results than H-drol?
> 
> Thanks man.



Well, H-drol is a lot safer to use as a first cycle, but the gains aren't going to be anything crazy. If you feel that you can handle the sides of Spawn or M-Drol and use proper PCT/ liver supplements. Then in my opinion, the choice is up to you. I used M-Drol as a first PH and it gave me some acne and shut the sex drive down a little bit, but the gains were good. If you choose to go the M-Drol or Spawn root..you will be super satisfied, gain wise.

----------


## NewMuscle83

yeah, that's what I was thinking man. ppl r probably just exaggerating m-drol's sides to protect young users. in ur opinion, for a dry bulk, and retaining as much of the gains as possible, should I go m-drol or spawn?

----------


## Gaspari1255

Over all mass and size..they are about even but you'll be moving some serious fcking iron on Spawn man..I really don't care that much about strength any more but when I used Spawn I was trying to get as strong as possible. Flat bench went up 35lbs in 4 weeks.

----------


## anaBROLIC

i agree with your reviews on h-drol, mass tabs and 3-ad. the others i have not tried.

----------


## M302_Imola

> i agree with your reviews on h-drol, mass tabs and 3-ad. the others i have not tried.


I love your avy bro...that's one of my favorite movies!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## reynolds

Is the Spawn on Ebay legit?

----------


## Gaspari1255

As long as it's made by Myogenix..I see no problem

----------


## reynolds

> As long as it's made by Myogenix..I see no problem


It doesn't seem that hard to come by. Did Myogenix reformulate it after the ban? OR, is it safe to say it's the original formula?

----------


## Gaspari1255

The one I found on ebay is good to go. 

19-Norandrosa-4,9 diene-3,17 dione and 2a,3a-epithio-17a-methyletioallocholanol 


That is the original compound. If you find it else where...make sure it's the same compound..Christ people probably think I work for Myogenix, considering the way I talk this product up lol

----------


## jbran23

> The one I found on ebay is good to go. 
> 
> 19-Norandrosa-4,9 diene-3,17 dione and 2a,3a-epithio-17a-methyletioallocholanol 
> 
> 
> That is the original compound. If you find it else where...make sure it's the same compound..Christ people probably think I work for Myogenix, considering the way I talk this product up lol


Ahhh shit. I dont know if I got ripped off or what but I bought a bottle online a couple weeks ago and on the side for amounts per serving the compounds listed are:
Estra-4, 9-diene-3, 17-dione 30mg
2a, 3a-epithio-17a-methyletioallocholanol 8mg

Is this second generation crap or something thats probably bunk and isnt gonna do anything for me or what? Also no where on the bottle itself does it say Myogenix. The only thing I can find on it is on the side it says "Manufactured and distributed by Tri-City Chemicals"

Whats the deal with it? Any one have a clue?

----------


## freakon

hmmmm. i got the same bottle, wont know for sure until i get a chance to try it out. maybe someone here can chime in.

----------


## XChris1632X

I too just bought some that say tri city chemicals and has the same ingredients. I hope I didnt get screwed. I got mine from supplement warehouse. The bottle pictured is the same and it is discontinued as well.

----------


## jbran23

Interesting. The site I got mine from in the description its called Myogenix Spawn and it does say that the compound 19-Norandrosa-4,9 diene-3,17 dione is in it but when it lists the amounts per serving it lists the same two compounds that I mentioned above that were listed on the bottle. Im confused.  :Hmmmm: 
I hope we didnt get dooped by some misleading advertising. ******, do you happen to remember if it actually said Myogenix on the bottle when you used it?

----------


## Gaspari1255

I really don't remember...wish I could shed some light.

----------


## jbran23

Well I had a minute to do some research today and I came across this:

Product Name: Estra-4,9-diene-3,17-dione 
Synonyms: 
Chemical Name: 19-Norandrosta-4,9-diene-3,17-dione 
CAS Registry Number: [ 5173-46-6 ] 
Chemical Formula: C19H20O2 
Molecular Weight: 280.36 

Does this make sense to anyone? The way I interpret it is that when they list the ingredients on the side of the bottle it lists the product name as being Estra-4,9-diene-3,17-dione but the actual chemical name is 19-Norandrosta-4,9-diene-3,17-dione basically meaning they are actually one and the same. If this is the case then I guess my purchase is alright then. If anyone can verify this for me it would be appreciated.

----------


## freakon

I ordered 2 bottles the other week from 2 different locations, both bottles are identical so i presume the stuff is legit.

----------


## Elexecution

> Made by Kilo Sports...it blows.


That's interesting you say that, I was looking at a web site that reviews supplements, trenadrol has a 9.8 out of 10 in 19 reviews, the highest rating of all prohormones.

----------


## whatthehellizthat

Awesome post THANKS!

----------


## run_n_fool

******,

How many Spawn did you take each day and for how many days? What was your PCT? Did you keep those 15 lbs? 

Did you experience any major sides from it?

thx bro.

----------


## run_n_fool

also, where did you buy it and what did you pay? i see it for $60 + 5 SH for 90 caps on ebay, which looks like a good price.

----------


## RDY2GO

Close friend of mine ran a 8 week cycle(1 cap off-days, 2 caps on) of Fast Action Pharma's MD1T (apparently a tren clone from what ive read) put on about 15lbs, leaned out quite a bit(dont know his BF% but he went from pudgy to fairly trim), and flatout looked ****n stacked. Hes been workin out solid for about 2 years and it was very noticeable when he got on this shit. I wish i could give more numbers but i dont have em : / He also didnt listen to me about runnin a PCT when i informed him that it was similar to steroids , became mopy and got sick about a week after he stopped, blew his diet(cuz he was sick), and lost about 10 pounds. Still looks better then when he started. He jumped on a OTC PCT drug called revive-t i believe and said he felt a lot better and stopped losing weight. Didnt report any side effects except an increased appetite and occasional mood swings (usually heightened but controllable aggression). I picked up a bottle as well and will be reporting how it goes when i begin hopefully monday 1/5/09, but i want to get some nolva or at least find somewhere i can get it before i start.

----------


## Gaspari1255

> also, where did you buy it and what did you pay? i see it for $60 + 5 SH for 90 caps on ebay, which looks like a good price.


4 weeks @ 3 caps a day.. PCT = Nolvadex 40/40/20/20 

I paid like $80 or so for it last spring, when it just came out, at a local store for me. $60 is a steal.

----------


## speedfreak

will spawn lean me out also? I found it online for 136.00 from the brand myogenix it also comes with 2 other suppliments. is this stuff worth it? should i have nolvadex on hand for this?

----------


## warchild

anyone else try spawn?

----------


## UrRoyalHighness

Nomenclature/Chemical naming info:

For reference:

etioallocholan = 5a-androst = 'a skeleton' or 'a isomer'

etiocholan = 5b-androst = 'b skeleton' or 'b isomer'

17beta-hydroxy = 17b-ol

estra = 19-norandrost



1-AD (1-androstenedione) 1-androstene-3b,17b-dione or androst-1-ene-3b,17b-dione

1-AD (1-androstenediol) 1-androstene-3b,17b-diol or androst-1-ene-3b,17b-diol

4-AD (4-androstenedione) 4-androstene-3b,17b-dione or androst-4-ene-3b,17b-dione

4-AD (4-androstenediol) 4-androstene-3b,17b-diol or androst-4-ene-3b,17b-diol

1,4AD (Boldione) 1,4-androstadiene-3b,17b-dione or androst-1,4-diene-3b,17b-dione

M1,4AD (Dianadiol) 17a-methyl-1,4-androstadiene-3b,17b-diol or 17a-methyl-androst-1,4-diene-3b,17b-diol

19-Tren X (Pro-Dienolone) 19-norandrosta-4,9-diene-3b,17b-dione or estra-4,9-diene-3b,17b-dione

Max LMG 13-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-2,5(10)-diene-17-one

Orastan-A (Furazabol THP) 5a-androstano[2,3-c]furazan-17b-tetrahydropyranol ether

Orastan-E (Stanozol THP) [3,2-c]pyrazole-5alpha-etioallocholane-17b-tetrahydropyranol

Halodrol-50 (Turinadiol) 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1,4-diene-3b,17b-diol

Promagnon-25 (Methyl-Clostediol) 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-4-ene-3b,17b-diol

Propadrol 12-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-diene-17 6-17 dihydroxyetiocholove-3-ol proponate

11-OXO (Adrenosterone) 4-androstene-3,11,17-trione or 11-oxo-androstenedione

Methoxy-TRN 17b-methoxy-trienbolone

Methoxy-TST 17b-methoxy-trienosterone

19-Nor (19-norandrostenediol) 19-nor-4-androsten-3b,17b-diol or 19-norandrost-4-ene-3b,17b-diol

5AA (5-alpha-androstanediol) 5a-androstane-3b,17b-diol

M5AA (Mestanolone) 17a-methyl-5a-androstanediol

3-Alpha (3-alpha-androstanediol) 5a-androstane-3alpha,17b-diol

M1T (Methyl 1-Test aka 17aa-1-testosterone ) 17a-methyl-1-androstene-3-one-17b-ol or 17a-methyl-5a-androst-1-ene-3-one-17b-ol

Superdrol (Methyldrostanolone) 2a,17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one-17b-ol or 2a,17a-dimethyl-etiocholan-3-one-17b-ol

Pheraplex (Madol or DMT) 17a-methyl-etioallocholan-2-ene-17b-ol or 17a-methyl-5a-androst-2-ene-17b-ol

Ergomax LMG (Ergo Matrix) 17a-methyl-delta-2-etioallocholane

Epithio (Havoc or Epistane) 2a,3a-epithio-17a-methyl-5a-androstan-17b-ol or 2a,3a-epithio-17a-methyl-etioallocholan-17b-ol

Methyl-D (Methyl Dienolone) 17a-methyl-19-Norandrosta-4,9(10)-diene-3-one-17b-ol or 17a-methyl-17b-hydroxy-estra-4,9(10)-diene-3-one

M4OHN (Methylhydroxynandrolone) 17a-methyl-4-hydroxy-19-norandrost-4-ene-3-one or 17a-methyl-4-hydroxy-estra-4-ene-3-one

4OHT (hydroxytestosterone) 4-hydroxy-androst-4-ene-3-one-17b-ol or 4,17-dihydroxy-androst-4-ene-3-one

MDHT (methyl-DHT/mestanolone) 17a-methyl-5a-androstane-3-one

----------


## UrRoyalHighness

thats prob the onyl reference you need when trying to find out what is in what. I found this very usefull. Enjoy

----------


## jbran23

> anyone else try spawn?


I just finished a cycle of Spawn a week ago. I got some good strength gains and gained about 9lbs during the 4 week cycle. Didnt really feel much in the first 2 weeks but week 3 and 4 were real good. This seems to be the norm with pro-hormones from what I have heard. First PH cycle so I cant really compare to anything else and I'm not sure if I would run another PH again anyway. I would really have to sit down and weigh the pro's and con's.

----------


## jbran23

> will spawn lean me out also? I found it online for 136.00 from the brand myogenix it also comes with 2 other suppliments. is this stuff worth it? should i have nolvadex on hand for this?


If I were you I would have the nolva in hand before you start. Better safe then sorry.

----------


## warchild

well i just ordered some for 80 bucks and plan on taking it w/ my trt dose

----------


## jbran23

> well i just ordered some for 80 bucks and plan on taking it w/ my trt dose


Thats what I paid for my bottle online. It was good stuff but I'm prone to acne and this really intensified it and the lethargy was real bad as well.

----------


## warchild

oh man im prone to bacne too and its already getting bad from my test...ill keep you updated to see how this PH works with test

----------


## jbran23

Keep us posted bro...

----------


## ceps69

Hello, 

I'm running spawn right now for 8 weeks with pct. so far im on week 2 gained 6lbs and my bench before i came off my last cycle was 325x1 im at 305 now so my strength is coming back quick! This stuff is pretty good! What made me try this is my buddy ran this with omnivol and got ridiculous results and strength.

My stats:
5"6
165 goal is 185-190
Bench:305
squat: 405
deadlift: 335

----------


## outlawmuscle

how about this one.

----------


## 66Cadilacula

what about Spawn with Test Cyp good idea or bad idea?

----------


## gigolow

new to site but im looking to to start first cycle but dnt knw what to try or where 2 look for them any help out there for me thanks

----------


## Gaspari1255

They are all legal, which means google is gonna be your buddy. Read my reviews, it's gonna help your decision making.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> how about this one.



****ing junk....don't waste your money.....get a spawn clone instead......

----------


## Ashop

> Lately there has been several questions about which PHs actually work and which plain suck. I have a lot of expierence with PHs because I was afraid to use the needle at first (probably not the only one).
> 
> Legit Superdrol Clones: M-Drol by CEL, Methyl-Vol by EST, S-Drol by Fastaction.
> 
> * I gained about 12-15 lbs on them and got a decent amount of strength. I used 30 mg ED for 4 weeks. My personal favorite clone is the Methyl-Vol by EST because it has some additional Nitric Oxide boost and it gave me crazy veins. These are generally used in bulking, but will also harden your muscles up. Superdrol NG is a bunch of junk and should not be used by anyone.
> 
> Legit Halodrol Clones: H-Drol by CEL, H-Drol by Fastaction.
> 
> * Not nearly as potent or powerful as Superdrol but did give decent gains. Strength did not go up that much but I had a much harder look to me. This would be a good choice for cutting and also a good choice for a first PH cycle. generally use between 50-75mg ED for 4 weeks.
> ...


Thanks for sharing that feedback wiith us. Very interesting view on the designer anabolics.

----------


## Gaspari1255

^Thanks. hopefully this will make the PH haters change their minds. Superdrol and Spawn are more powerful and toxic then most AAS orals.

----------


## gigolow

thanks for information guys, but are there any suggestions on very first cycle? Im 5'9 195lb, 10% body fat, just taking protein powder from gnc called pro performance

----------


## Gaspari1255

> thanks for information guys, but are there any suggestions on very first cycle? Im 5'9 195lb, 10% body fat, just taking protein powder from gnc called pro performance


If you read my reviews, you would know what to take on as your first PH cycle (H-drol) hint hint! lol

----------


## gigolow

ok i havent figure out how to look up old reviews so if i will as soon i find out how, 1 more thang is there anywhere i should avoid when lookn for the hint you sent? would hate to waste time and money

----------


## Gaspari1255

> ok i havent figure out how to look up old reviews so if i will as soon i find out how, 1 more thang is there anywhere i should avoid when lookn for the hint you sent? would hate to waste time and money


dudeeee....they're legal drugs. Nobody is going to beat you

----------


## yourmom

> Nomenclature/Chemical naming info:
> 
> For reference:
> 
> etioallocholan = 5a-androst = 'a skeleton' or 'a isomer'
> 
> etiocholan = 5b-androst = 'b skeleton' or 'b isomer'
> 
> 17beta-hydroxy = 17b-ol
> ...


That's a nice find. Now I'm even more confused. lol

----------


## yannick35

Thanks for the review, superdrol was junk but pheraplex was really good.

----------


## Deltasaurus

what are your current stats?

and which one had the most tollerable sides?

----------


## Gaspari1255

> what are your current stats?
> 
> and which one had the most tollerable sides?


6'3" 250lbs 15.5% bf.....Halodrol pretty much had zero sides, Superdrol shut me down a little bit and gave me terrible back pumps, Spawn gave me terrible back pumps- almost killed cardio. I am TRT now, so I cannot comment really on the sex drive part. H-Drol, Superdrol, and Spawn were the only PHs I tried pre-TRT.

----------


## 718_siny

Since it looks like Spawn has been discontinued, can anyone recommend a quality clone? Has anyone who used Spawn tried any of the Spawn knock-offs? How have they compared? Thanks in advance!

----------


## Gaspari1255

> Since it looks like Spawn has been discontinued, can anyone recommend a quality clone? Has anyone who used Spawn tried any of the Spawn knock-offs? How have they compared? Thanks in advance!


Epi-Tren , Jacked, and X-Tren/E-Stane combo from CEL...only problem is, they are banned as well.

----------


## 718_siny

Thanks... are they quality clones? I was doing some reading elsewhere - it seems that Trenadrol was getting some excellent reviews as well... anyone have experience with both Trenadol and Spawn? How do they compare?

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> Like or not superdrol is stronger than dbol thats for sure. I've done both and I'm dbol right now. No way it comes close to superdrol. Also read pheraplex is more anabolic then dbol as well. Just something to think about. Why pay 100 bucks for a months worth of dbol when you can pay 25 and get better gains with superdrol that are dry and lean???


100 bucks for a months supply??? Dude you are getting ripped off something bad!!!!!

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> Epi-Tren, Jacked, and X-Tren/E-Stane combo from CEL...only problem is, they are banned as well.


Everything that worked is banned.......you now have to go to the darkside.....underground labs are going to start popping up everywhere......And then Patrick Arnold will come and save the day by inventing another awesome Prohormone!!!!! LOL!!!!!

----------


## 718_siny

I came across Bioscience Technologies Methoxy-Tst for a pretty good price. It's supposed to be a Trenadrol clone. Is anyone familiar with it?

----------


## nuttyproffsser

> The one I found on ebay is good to go. 
> 
> 19-Norandrosa-4,9 diene-3,17 dione and 2a,3a-epithio-17a-methyletioallocholanol 
> 
> 
> That is the original compound. If you find it else where...make sure it's the same compound..Christ people probably think I work for Myogenix, considering the way I talk this product up lol




Hey i get nothing on E-Bay on the spawn product can u post the link were u found it thanx


i got a question what is the best product for a person who trains like a fighter does very little weights but i do a lot of cardio pull up bar jump rope...what i whant is a product to burn lot of fat and have energy to be difine and rip ....their so manny things out their dont know what to use i have use a few from GNC with very little results...thanx

----------


## nussnussbaby

Think I'm just going to man-up and go with the needle.

----------

